# Game #14: Clippers @ Cavs (11/30/2005)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*VS* 

*Los Angeles* *(10-4) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers* *(9-4)*

_*STARTERS*_


*BENCH*


*TIME:* 4:00 pm PT, 7:00 pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio, *NBALP*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

Cleveland had their home winning streak snapped by the Minnesota Timberwolves in what was a epic game. With three days to rest, practice and reflect, the Cavs face the hot Los Angeles Clippers. The Clippers have played very well this season and appear to be the real thing. For Cleveland to win, the dynamic duo of Damon Jones and Donyell Marshall have to produce. Especially Marshall, who started the season at a great clip but has noticably slowed in the past few games. Zydrunas Ilgauskas needs to step up as well. There have been games against teams where he had a favorable match up and either completely failed to capitalize on his advantage or failed to capitalize enough. On the Clippers’ side of things, Elton Brand is playing great basketball and is coming off another double-double in a win against the Timberwolves. Elton is playing like an MVP candidate. Maggette will aso be a handful for the Cavs to try and contain. In his last game out, he went to the foul line 18 times. Cleveland has to be careful to avoid early foul trouble.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Well needless to say we need this one. Going on a road trip riding a 3 game losing streak would be bad


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

With Chicago and Milwaukee winning tonight, the Cavs can't afford a loss. Damn is the central competitive.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

should be a good game

I think the Cavs will take it


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! | NBA | Los Angeles/Cleveland Preview*

*Los Angeles/Cleveland Preview*


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Come on guys support your team, bet your uCash on them. :biggrin:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I think the Cavs need this win more than the Clippers, but I sure hope the Clips win.

I just hope it's a good game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Free Arsenal said:


> Come on guys support your team, bet your uCash on them. :biggrin:


I'm superstitious. If I bet on the Cavs, I'll only jinx them. So I have to lay off that idea. LOL


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The team goes to Z on the first possession. Nice possession (I saw movement on AND off the ball, sort of rare for this team).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The team has been sloppy on a few possessions and simply continued to miss shots on the other. 

Zydrunas has been our only constant for the first 3-4 minutes of the game.

- Right as I type that, Gooden nails a jumper over Brand. Drew has to challenge Elton because he'll work you hard on the other end himself.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Early on in this game, I wish we had Varejao. Elton is getting anywhere he wants; too strong and too mobile. 

- D. Jones and Marshall enter the game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't know why this team can't shoot.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Clippers have 6 offensive rebounds already. Ouch.

Sasha sighting early in the game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

More offensive rebounds for the Clippers. They're owning the glass. 

The last few possessions, LBJ has turned into a passer.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't think Sasha is looking as good as Luke. Wonder what the impetus was behind him getting a chance? Probably Luke's bad decision making on offense.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Clippers lead 26-22 at the end of 1.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> I don't think Sasha is looking as good as Luke. Wonder what the impetus was behind him getting a chance? Probably Luke's bad decision making on offense.


Luke makes good decisions on offense when he passes (we can already see he's one of our better passers by the type of passes he throws). The "bad decision-making" would have to be in regards to his often shakey drives into the lane. Sasha has more of a scorer's mentality and maybe Brown was looking for offense. Because if passing/defense were the priority, Sasha wouldn't be out there.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Marshall nails a 3-ball. I hope his stroke is back.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Zydrunas nails a basket and is fouled. He hits the free throw to complete the 3-point play. He's drawing fouls on opposing players and making shots. Nice job, Z.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Man. The defense still is troubling. That's all that Mike Brown is preaching, and the team still isn't quite getting it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Like Pioneer said, it might not be possible to transform a group of mediocre man defenders into a cohesive defensive unit.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Elton Brand is awesome, i'm used to seeing him injured or hobbled somewhat, he is just a beast.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Glad to see LBJ getting into the swing of things. For a while, he wasn't feeling it.

Cleveland leads 52-47 at the half.

The Cavs had 9 more points in the second quarter.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Elton Brand is kinda good...ha.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Elton Brand is kinda good...ha.


Sure is. I'm viewing Brand now like other hot players who torch our team. It's to the point where I'd consider switching defenders, giving him different looks, throw occasional zones his way before/after he catches the ball and just trying to disrupt him. This man-to-man stuff with Brand isn't working.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Well to be honest that was a mediocre half. We still have major defensive issues - still atrocious guarding the 3pt line, still not playing the pick and roll correctly, still giving up too many o-rebs

One positive is I think Lebron is playing very well. He's playing solid defense and I liked how he was looking to pass early instead of looking to score. We play MUCH better when he's dropping dimes as opposed to 35-40pt games. 

Z also looks decent, we need to get him more looks.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remember Brand torched us last year, Gooden can't match up with him and we don't have Diop to slow him down this year lol


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Brand did torch us last year but since losing a little weight, he's looking better than ever right now. It's bad enough he's one of those power forwards who really gives Drew trouble. But for Elton to come back physically better than ever? Ouch.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Brand dunked on Z. Strong finish for EB.

James found Gooden with a nice pass.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm beginning to understand why EB is an MVP candidate..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Finally Larry hits a J


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

How does brand get so many blocks, dude is like 6'5


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think Brand looks better than KG at this point in the season.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Isn't Brand like Lebron's size but with longer arms?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Brand is 20 pounders heavier than James. EB is 275.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Isn't Brand like Lebron's size but with longer arms?


 Z can't guard Brand. They need Gooden on him to at least match his size. Elton is just bullcharging him.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I can't believe the Bulls traded Brand for Tyson Chandler. Not sure which is more embarrassing, trading Artest and Brad Miller for Jalen Rose, or trading Brand for Chandler.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Z can't guard Brand. They need Gooden on him to at least match his size. Elton is just bullcharging him.


Gooden can't guard Brand either. Have you been watching? Z's only been guarding Brand to end the quarter. Brand is lighting up everyone on the Cavs frontline.

One idea might be to put Lebron on him and force him to post up. If you could do it without Lebron fouling him, it would at least stop Brand from driving. 

Kind of an outside the box idea.


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

Why do we always have these weak 3rd Quarters, let's see if Lebron can turn it up yet again in the 4th.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Marshall is killing us he needs to hit these damn shots


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We need somebody to get hot or I think we're gonna lose this one..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Marshall is killing us he needs to hit these damn shots


What is wrong with Marshall? He is looking like 10 years older than he did early in the season, not jsut his 3's either. Early in the year he was crashing the boards, cutting in the lane, etc.


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

D Marsh comon man, 1-9 from the field and missing the freebies.

Damn...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Another game that I don't like: eeehhh these last 2 have been two close to my liking LOL


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

GUARD THE 3PT LINE! DAMN thats annoying.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

God our defense just sucks


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

How about Z tonight? I know there were some questions earlier in the week about him, but this is the type of game he can give you. Just drawing fouls left and right, working hard, making his presence felt.

This is why you have to go to him early and set the tone.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Gooden can't guard Brand either. Have you been watching? Z's only been guarding Brand to end the quarter. Brand is lighting up everyone on the Cavs frontline.
> 
> One idea might be to put Lebron on him and force him to post up. If you could do it without Lebron fouling him, it would at least stop Brand from driving.
> 
> Kind of an outside the box idea.


 Last year this a game where Diop made his reputation he's so big he bothered Brand. We needed him because Godden has no bulk and Z has slow feet

Lebron actually played him very well last year: he's strong and quicker then Brand


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James to the hole.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cmon Bron take this game over


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Anyone remember when we used to blow teams out at home?
Man. That was nice.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This team is ridiculous guarding the 3pt line.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Kaman fouls out of the game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

No stops down the stretch. Killing us. Looking like a loss.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This team just can't get stops defensively. That's 3 straight + possessions the Clips have scored and extended the lead back to 3.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Miracle play by Marshall...why the hell was Hughes jacking up a 3


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This game is killing me


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

C'mon...just one stop...pretty please?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Who has been on Maggette? If it's Lebron he hasn't gotten it done on that end


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Corey to the line. I hope he splits the pair.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Don't know about that....looked clean


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF: What a bull**** call - this our homecourt for heaven's sake


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Who has been on Maggette? If it's Lebron he hasn't gotten it done on that end


Oh it's been Lebron. He has been a lazy *** defensively in the 2nd half, giving up open jumpers to Maggette and getting beat off the dribble.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bron better atack the bucket on this play


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cmon Hughes...finish the damn layup christ


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

HOW DOES THAT NOT GO DOWN!!!


Now watch Hughes clang his free throws.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

ONE STOP! Just one stop in the final 2 minutes. Just one. Good god.

If the Cavs don't get the stop on this play, Coach Brown needs to do something. Make them run more. Take away their xboxes. Something.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Do we really want the Clippers to have the last shot ugg. Pick and roll Cassell, Maggette or Brand


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Calling it now, Maggette will get to the line. He's killing Bron off the dribble and when he's hitting J's like he has tonight, you can't play off him.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think Cassell is taking this.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

OT baby!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Overtime. Woo.

So is Drew injured? Or just in the doghouse?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good D by Z on that play, way to step up.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

OT. Frankly the Clippers deserve this more then we do.

This is a back to back on the road for them and we've played absoletly crappy


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We got no excuse to lose this game in OT at home, the Clips played a close game last night back to back and we've been off for 3 days.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Quality on that: crappy on D


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

This is the type of D that pisses me off. Wow. Brand = God btw.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Does anyone know what's wrong with Drew? if Z fouls out we're screwed.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Marshall for 3!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Marshall coming alive :clap:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Marshall again!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Donyell Marshall Is Teh Godt!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Marshall = [email protected]!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

If we steal this one Marshall saved our butts for the 2nd time this year already.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Is Marshall the second coming of freakin Robert Horry. Doesn't do crap all game till the end of the game LOL


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

YES! Great D.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why in God's name doesn't Lebron just go drive into the post every single time


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Maggette fouls out of the game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes Maggette fouls out, thank God.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Awesome our best defensive play of the game is Maggette fouling out LOL


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James scores down low. I hope LeBron becomes a big time post player because he has a real future down there one day.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bron should stay in the paint ALL GAME EVERY GAME. He's like the Shaq of wing players.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Oh oh: Z fouls out. What's going on with Drew - is he coming in?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hughes to the rack!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hughes having a nice game! :banana:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Alien again.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

James is so unstoppable when he goes to the rack, why does he even shoot jumpers? just space the floor and let him roll.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Well it's comforting to see them play defense in the OT. Hopefully this will send them off on the road on the right track.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> James is so unstoppable when he goes to the rack, why does he even shoot jumpers? just space the floor and let him roll.


LOL

Yes. LeBron would actually be a better player if he never shot a jumper again. And it's funny because he spent so much time working on his shot to make it better.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Well it's comforting to see them play defense in the OT. Hopefully this will send them off on the road on the right track.


 Lot easier when the guy who was torching Lebron fouls out


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

games over. pretty much. Donyell = solid


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score: Cleveland 112, Los Angeles 105 - OT*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron should spend time working on his post game rather than his J. If he had a dominant post game it would just get ridiculous. 

Also he needs to learn to use his size defensively and body up his man, ala Ron Artest. He's trying harder this year but he needs to improve his technique. 

Those are really the only flaws in his game which is kinda scary @ 20 years old.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Nice team effort. Way for Big Z to come through again, he's slowly pulling out of his slump.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> Lot easier when the guy who was torching Lebron fouls out


True.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Anyways this was a good win, kinda lucky though to be honest. We probably should have lost but i'll take it :biggrin: 

We still have ALOT of defensive problems.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Hey, I'll take a win any way, shape or form. It wasn't pretty but still just as sweet.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

It looked like Drew was nursing a sore foot. He had a big bag of ice on his left foot. Maybe Brown was resting him and letting things heal up for the road trip. Hopefully he will be fine for the next game. 

On a side note.. Am I wrong, or does Kaman look like "Larry's other brother Darrell" from the old Newhart show ?? Kind of a big hillbilly thing going on..


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Anyways this was a good win, kinda lucky though to be honest. We probably should have lost but i'll take it :biggrin:
> 
> We still have ALOT of defensive problems.


 A bit lucky but the refs bailed out the Clips on that last of regulation so always things tend to even out


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Great win. I love OT especially when you are at home and win. I think this should give them a little boost in confidence going on the road.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 12/01/2005 | Cavs' latest win shows James not on his own*











> *Cavs’ latest win shows James not on his own*
> 
> *By Terry Pluto*
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 12/01/2005 | Cavs snap two-game skid*











> *Cavs snap two-game skid*
> 
> *Ilgauskas scores 29 points. Marshall's 3-pointers, rebounds key*
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Win marshalled in overtime*











> *LeBron James makes a nice pass along the baseline as the Clippers' Chris Kaman defends during the Cavs' 112-105 overtime victory over the Clippers on Wednesday night at The Q.*
> 
> *Win marshalled in overtime*
> *Slump, Clippers both shaken*
> ...


----------

